# Aristo Craft Alcos Being Reproduced Again?



## SNER (Sep 20, 2010)

Hi All,

I just happened to check the Aristo-Craft website and looked up the RS-3 archive (http://www.aristocraft.com/database/), and noticed that a few new photos were added of new RS-3s being produced in new schemes. Has anyone received any of the reproduced units yet?


Dave


----------



## Chris France (Jan 3, 2008)

I'll be picking up two of the NH units tomorrow from Star Hobby.


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Who really cares?????????

Not I............


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

I keep waiting for them to make one in Reading livery. The Reading owned 67 RS3s and I'd like to get one to match the one I made out of an undeco'ed model.


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Dave,

The two new paint schemes are Nickle Plate Road and New Haven. The other repaints are with new road numbers. Supposedly, the new SD-45 style smoke unit is installed in these. 

Be careful if you do buy one. These are good engines and look great running in multiples. I only have one, but I would like to add another. We'll see.


----------



## rocketrider (May 6, 2008)

I placed an order for the Nickel Plate RS-3. I have 3 RS-3 and they have all performed flawlessley. They make good switch engines they have good weight and track well and when running battery they have very good run times.


----------



## xtcbct (Jul 15, 2008)

Welll, I know that the orange/green New Haven Rs-3s are available from Aristo now. 

Xian


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Actually they are a pretty neat looking model Nick, but may be before your era. They are very complex in the number of parts and screws, and very inconsistent in coupler mounting height. Once you fix that, and turn the insides around, due to the improper assembly from the factory, it's actually very cool. QSI makes a drop in decoder that has great Alco sound, with the loping idle. The new version has the new "prime mover" smoke unit which is appropriate, these things belched fire and smoke in real life! 

It is one of the earlier locos designed, takes 21 screws to take the shell off. If you put the new SS Aristo wheels on it, that eliminates the problem of poor plating and rusting of the steel base metal. 

I like them, they just need some tweaking from the factory. (oh, you need to add back the weight that they are not now including) 

Greg


----------

